# branch circuit



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com, the premier online forum _exclusively for professional electricians_.

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe and even _deadly_ if not done by a qualified professional electrician*.

The moderators of this site strongly suggest you contact a professional electrician in your area*.

If you are permitted by law to do your own electrical work please visit our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com, the premier online forum for *D*o *I*t *Y*ourselfers where we also have an Electrical section and plenty of pros to assist.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

